# USB SuperSpeed + specification approved as USB 3.1



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> If you bought a new Windows PC in the last couple of years, the chances are good it has a USB 3.0 port inside. This week, the group that controls the USB specifications approved an even faster version of USB which increases its top data speed transfer rate up to 10 Gbps, compared to the current 5 Gbps.
> 
> Previously known as USB SuperSpeed +, the new specification will now be known as USB 3.1. Any such port will be backwards compatible with current USB 3.0 and 2.0 devices.


Here


----------

